# What color do I paint my kitchen cabinets???



## Ronni (Aug 28, 2019)

What color do I paint my kitchen cabinets???  Theyre almost finished being built...the top ones and floor to ceiling unit anyway....and I have to decide on a color and I can’t! 

I don’t know why it’s so hard. I’m just really struggling. The doors look like this, the same design though the pulls will be a different color and shape. 


We’ve discussed white, gray, a deep
British racing green. 

Thoughts on these or other colors? Pics would also be most welcome!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 28, 2019)

I would go with white around the perimeter and British racing green on the island.

Similar to this.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2019)

yep I agree, if the kitchen is big enough and has lots of life, white and racing Green are a great combo.. Here the latest fad is a soft dove grey


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 28, 2019)

White.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 28, 2019)

You might want to consult some design magazines to learn whether white has run its course for kitchen cabinetry colors.  We've all lived long enough to see avocado green appliances, glass block walls and pickled oak cabinets come in strong and then go the way of the Flintstones.  Not saying that white cabinets are likely to fully go out of style, but if you think back, until 15 years ago almost nobody had white cabinets.  

When we remodeled our kitchen two years ago I firmly opted for stained wood cabinets, ignoring the advice of my contractor (who said white was all the rage). My feeling was that natural wood would never go completely out of style, but more importantly, I'm not an overly ambitious housekeeper. White cabinet show every spatter, drip and smudge immediately. I knew that I'd keep my cabinets clean - I always had before - but I didn't want to be a slave to them. 

P.S. I'm thrilled with my kitchen and am so very glad to have gone with wood cabinets.


----------



## Knight (Aug 28, 2019)

Black counters & I'm guessing red brick above the cooking range, I can see why color choice is tough. Why not get several of those paint cards that appeal to you to help you visualize what looks best to you.


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2019)

Seems to me a white kitchen would show greasy splatters very easily. When My parents did the kitchen, they painted the walls blue and the cabinets yellow and even then, over the years, shows a lot of greasy spatter over the stove.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 28, 2019)

debodun said:


> Seems to me a white kitchen would show greasy splatters very easily. When My parents did the kitchen, they painted the walls blue and the cabinets yellow and even then, over the years, shows a lot of greasy spatter over the stove.
> 
> View attachment 75422


The trick is, to wash them.


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> The trick is, to wash them.


I've tried everything from bleach, to Dawn, Kaboom and cleanser. You should have seen it before I washed them.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## StarSong (Aug 28, 2019)

RR, I love that emoticon!  

Deb, how long have you lived there?


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Deb, how long have you lived there?


My family in total - 44 years. By myself - 13 years.


----------



## jujube (Aug 28, 2019)

The kitchen cabinets in the house we bought this spring are blah builder-grade light oak, but at least they are solid wood.  The counters are white laminate.   We're going to paint the walls a light grey, the cabinets a darker grey, the island an even darker grey, and go with some grey speckled granite (if we can afford the granite.....otherwise some laminate that looks like granite).  The floor is already a pretty terra-cotta tile, so we'll keep that.


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2019)

What about natural-looking wood grain?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 28, 2019)

Ronni,my son remodeled my kitchen a couple of years back. Picking a color drove me crazy. I definitely didn't want stain. I wanted good paint so I could touch up in years to come. My son was after me to choose so they could be painted before he installed them. I finally decided on a beige color.What could be wrong with that. They were all painted and installed and I just couldn't live with it. He was extremely upset with me to say the least. He told me I ruined the job because I couldn't choose the color. I ended up repainting myself but he still tells me I ruined his job. I choose one shade darker with a slight yellow tinge to it. Now I', happy. My son,not so much. My only advice is to paint a large enough area on an old piece of wood and live with it for awhile. Check it out under all lighting conditions. I wish you the best of luck. It isn't easy.


----------



## Meringue (Aug 28, 2019)

Mine are a terracotta shade(which matches my favourite spice - cayenne.


----------



## Ronni (Aug 28, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Ronni,my son remodeled my kitchen a couple of years back. Picking a color drove me crazy. I definitely didn't want stain. I wanted good paint so I could touch up in years to come. My son was after me to choose so they could be painted before he installed them. I finally decided on a beige color.What could be wrong with that. They were all painted and installed and I just couldn't live with it. He was extremely upset with me to say the least. He told me I ruined the job because I couldn't choose the color. I ended up repainting myself but he still tells me I ruined his job. I choose one shade darker with a slight yellow tinge to it. Now I', happy. My son,not so much. My only advice is to paint a large enough area on an old piece of wood and live with it for awhile. Check it out under all lighting conditions. I wish you the best of luck. It isn't easy.View attachment 75427


Ruth I love that color. It looks a lot like the color of my bathroom cabinets. The walls are slightly darker.


----------



## Ronni (Aug 28, 2019)

debodun said:


> My family in total - 44 years. By myself - 13 years.


I doesn’t look like there’s a range hood/vent fan. I’m sure that makes it very hard. Grease and grime  accumulate because there’s no place for it to go.

It needs a heavy duty degreaser. Try Goo-Gone. In comes in a spray bottle as well as the regular one.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 28, 2019)

In this household, I leave all decisions concerning color to my wife. It is an area where I am clueless. 
…. but I did like that light grey.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 3, 2019)

Have you made a decision after all this helpful (!?!) advice?


----------



## Ferocious (Sep 3, 2019)

*Whatever you do, Ronni, don't mix all your leftover paints,  you'll most likely end up with a brown colour, and if you then use it and don't have enough, you'll never mix the same colour again......*


----------



## Ronni (Sep 3, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Have you made a decision after all this helpful (!?!) advice?


Thanks for asking. Narrowing it down. I realized that we needed to decide
On the counters first...so much easier imho to match cabinet color to granite than try and find price appropriate granite to match the paint color. 

It was pretty overwhelming!! 

I think we’re going to go with this. It compliments the kitchen cutting board island and has enough color variations that I won’t be limited to only one shade.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 3, 2019)

Gorgeous granite, Ronni!  
I love my granite countertops and hope you'll be happy with yours. My husband seals them once a year and we time the task so the seal can cure while we're out of town.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 3, 2019)

We had a similar problem when we bought the house we are living in now. My husband hated the brown cabinets so he decided he wanted to paint them light grey. I told him to do whatever he wanted. He did have to change the counter top also. Here is a picture of when he was working on it.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 3, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> The trick is, to wash them.


Hahaha RaddishRose 
Luckily I had nothing in my mouth.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 3, 2019)

Ronni said:


> Thanks for asking. Narrowing it down. I realized that we needed to decide
> On the counters first...so much easier imho to match cabinet color to granite than try and find price appropriate granite to match the paint color.
> 
> It was pretty overwhelming!! View attachment 75815
> ...



Yes! Smart move. Pick the more expensive things first. I think it’s always best to pick colour last. 
Nice choices.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 3, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Gorgeous granite, Ronni!
> I love my granite countertops and hope you'll be happy with yours. My husband seals them once a year and we time the task so the seal can cure while we're out of town.



I often wondered what maintenance was required to care for granite.  It’s absolutely gorgeous but not something we can currently afford.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 3, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Yes! Smart move. Pick the more expensive things first. I think it’s always best to pick colour last.
> Nice choices.


Thanks @Keesha! The photos don’t do the colors justice, either of the countertop or the butcher block. There is a lovely variation in the granite and subtleties of color that will allow us to not be limited to just one family of tone/paint color. 

Now we have to actually get to the store and pick the color!! I wish I had a granite sample...I may go back and get one. They didn’t have a sample piece available when we chose it. But I don’t want to pick paint colors from a photo because it’s not wholly accurate


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 3, 2019)

https://www.thespruce.com/quartz-vs-granite-countertops-1822078


----------



## Keesha (Sep 3, 2019)

Ronni said:


> Thanks @Keesha! The photos don’t do the colors justice, either of the countertop or the butcher block. There is a lovely variation in the granite and subtleties of color that will allow us to not be limited to just one family of tone/paint color.
> 
> Now we have to actually get to the store and pick the color!! I wish I had a granite sample...I may go back and get one. They didn’t have a sample piece available when we chose it. But I don’t want to pick paint colors from a photo because it’s not wholly accurate


Exactly. That’s how I would have done it, especially these days with the colour matches they can do. It is well worth it to get a sample of the kind you are getting and with the price you are paying they should. 

We did that with our outdoor vinyl siding so we could get a match for coloured aluminum roofing and outdoor paint and it turned out really nice. 
Of course these were for two sheds. We wanted them to match our house nicely. 

I was going to say the variety of tones in the granite alone should offer a generous selection of colour choices.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 3, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> https://www.thespruce.com/quartz-vs-granite-countertops-1822078


When deciding between quartz and granite I opted for granite for a few reasons.
1. As natural stone, granite remains cool to the touch, an important factor when I'm rolling out cookies or stretching pizza dough - especially in So Cal.
2. If a hot pot or pan is placed on quartz the resin can sometimes discolor or melt (my contractor told me one of his customers had to replace a quartz counter for this reason).
3. A realtor friend said, real stone is real stone. It will always hold its value. Quartz is in fashion now but who knows what the future will bring.

We chose granite that has grey, brown, gold, beige and iridescent flecks going through it.

One of the other things I love about our kitchen remodel is the giant one-bowl farmhouse sink! No more dealing with the hump in the middle!


----------



## tortiecat (Sep 3, 2019)

My son remodeled his kitchen and the walls are a very pale grey, the cabinets white with
black fixtures and all the appliances are black.  The floor is black tiles, the counter tops a
polished stainless steel.  Looks stunning and cost a fortune!  This is a chef's dream and
he is the chef!


----------



## toffee (Sep 3, 2019)

pale green is lovely - if not try French grey !!


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 3, 2019)

Love, love love your granite choice!


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 3, 2019)

Ronni said:


> What color do I paint my kitchen cabinets???  Theyre almost finished being built...the top ones and floor to ceiling unit anyway....and I have to decide on a color and I can’t!
> 
> I don’t know why it’s so hard. I’m just really struggling. The doors look like this, the same design though the pulls will be a different color and shape.
> 
> ...


Landlord grey. Decide later.


----------

